# Best Toasts



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone, wasn't sure where to post this one but since the only way to properly toast is with a glass of your alcoholic beverage of choice this seemed like a reasonable location.

What are your favorite toasts? Do you go serious, relevant or for a laugh? 

I go for a laugh and my favorite is (pardon me if it's too inappropriate for the board):

"To honor"
"She offered her honor"
"I honored her offer"
"and all night long I was off her and on her"

:beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

I prefer white toast, whole wheat is just too dry. Never make fun of my toast, I take it very serious. Though I have been known to go for sweet with some cinnamon/sugar dusted over freshly buttered toast.

Hope this helps


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Had a buddy who used this a lot

"Here's to the girls in the little red shoes, she likes to party she likes the booze. She lost her cherry but thats no sin because she still has the box her cherry came in!"


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

When in doubt, a simple "L'chaim!" which means "to life!" in Hebrew.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Some funny ones I've heard....


"May your glass be ever full. May the roof over your head always be strong. And may you be in heaven half an hour before the devil knows your dead!"


"To nipples, because without them boobs would be pointless."


"Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, p*ssy aint pizza so don't eat the crust."


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

"Here's to you and here's to me. Should you ever go against me...f(orget) you, and here's to me." Then promptly down your drink while everyone stares in disbelief.

It's crass and about as inelegant as it gets. But I like it. :biggrin:


----------

